# Problema con ventilador de techo y luz de techo



## la acade (Ago 5, 2005)

Hola: me mude y ahora tengo que conectar dos ventiladores de techo con luces y la verdad que no me acuerdo como lo había hecho antes, y tengo miedo de hacer macanas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 5, 2005)

Se conectan en paralelo.


----------



## MaMu (Ago 13, 2005)

Si te has perdido en los cables...

Sólo 3 cables, Negro = Neutro, común al motor y al aplique de luz, de los otros dos restantes, el Rojo que sale del Dimmer o Trafo, al motor, (es el que varia las revoluciones o velodicad) y al aplique tomas la línea de la entrada del dimmer o transformador.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Abr 10, 2009)

bueno nos mudamos de casa y ya instalé un ventilador. Hasta ahora viene todo bien pero cuando conecto el otro (todos los cables bien)  cuando pongo a funcionar el ventilador anda pero cuando pongo a funcionar la luz del ventilador EL VENTILADOR enciende pero gira muy despacio. la verdad es que ya se me acabaron las ideas de lo que puede ocurrir espero las respuestas.  igual gracias


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

un problema de identidad, al que llamaste comun mucho antes de vos llegar su verdadero papa le habia puesto otro nombre.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Abr 10, 2009)

no te entiendo

si me podes facilitar el nombre asi lo busco y cierran este post mejor


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

cables del ventilador:
luz
ventilador
COMUN.

cables de la instalacion:
luz ......va  a la tecla
ventilador.......va al regulador
COMUN..........va a un polo de 220v.

identifica bien y conecta bien.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Abr 10, 2009)

eso hice y pasa lo mismo ya lo probé !


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

vos decis que lo probaste...bueno ......
te creo *y no te creo.*

solo te queda llamar a un electricista (BUENO), te aconsejo que no le digas cuando lo llamas "mira que debe ser una pavada" .a mi por lo menos me da    :evil:  .


----------



## snowboard (Abr 10, 2009)

jajajaja, sube alguna foto o indica marca y modelo para poder buscarlo en internet

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

A veces los fabricantes aplican cierta lógica en los colores de estos aparatos.
Negro o verde podría indicar neutro.
Rojo: Motor.
Amarillo o Blanco: luz.

Lo mas probable es que ninguno de estos colores coincida con tu caso.

Publica que colores tienes.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Abr 10, 2009)

ahor pongo fotos los dos cables que estan unidos los uni con el vivo de la instalacion y los otros dos c/u a un cable para dsp arriba hay 3 cables 2 del mismo color (grises) y el otro que supongo q es el neutro (gris-amarillo) probe conectando los cables sin unir el selector de velocidades y las coneciones andan ya que probé con luz tocar un cable y otro y por un lado andaba a full el ventilador y por el otro la luz andaba pero con el ventilador girando.


----------



## snowboard (Abr 10, 2009)

¡ este es el ventilador que traia Cristobal Colon !


----------



## adrieljc19 (Abr 10, 2009)

si señor pero tira mucho mas  que los nuevos ! es como un auto clasico anda y mejor q algunos de los nuevos !

el que me ayuda a resolver esto se lo agradeceria de corazón


----------



## snowboard (Abr 10, 2009)

poco te puedo aportar, revisa este diagrama, espero te sirva de guía.

http://www.electrical-forensics.com/CeilingFans/HongSui-Fan/HongSui-Fan-Sch-LG.jpg


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

¿ Que significa el nudo ?


----------



## adrieljc19 (Abr 10, 2009)

la unión de los cables


----------



## unleased! (Abr 10, 2009)

Es cosa mía o la regulación de la velocidad del la hace con el transformador que se ve en la foto?
....Y si lo conectas directo va bién? o el motor no soporta 220V? digo porque si directo, haciendo que la luz y el ventilador funcionen simultaneamente lo hacen a plena potencia el problema puede estar que el regulador no se conecta correctamente. Creo que algún cable no se conecta correctamente en el regulador.
Cuando accionas el ventilador y la luz, esta ultima ilumina bién o tenue?
que veo hay en el techo, 4 polos y una tierra? que función tienen los 2 cables que llevan cinta aislante?
saludos!


----------



## gonza123_quilmes (Abr 10, 2009)

si por separado anda bien pero los dos juntos anda mas despacio el ventilador fijate que el comun tenga buena tensión


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

toda la vida con lo mismo, trabajo y gano plata con eso.
por que no relees lo que puse, te tomas un uvasal con te y lo revees de nuevo.


----------



## rash (Abr 10, 2009)

¿..y en la tapa del regulador por dentro no tienes un esquematico de como se conecta? en la foto parece que hay como un esquema de conexión..

¿el interruptor blanco de donde salen los cables amarillos es para encender la luz? si es así: entonces prueba de esta forma:

(creo que puede ser así):

*tienes cuatro cables en el regulador que son:*
- 2 Cablecillos para el interruptor. (que sirven para encender la luz)
- 2 cablecillos para la regulación de la tensión mediante un conmutador rotativo (parece) para regular la velocidad. 

*tienes dos cables de la instalación eléctrica de la vivienda.*

*y tienes tres cables que salen del ventilador que son:*
-comun de lampara y motor.
-el otro polo del motor.
-el otro polo de la lampara.

bueno como ya te he *podría* ser así:

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

si , pero el problema es que el porfiado no sabe identificar las cosas.

los cables del techo:
le pides ayuda a tu esposa y subes con un portalamparas y te pones a probar, mientras la señora abajo mueve las teclas , la tecla de la luz y la del ventilador.
lo del techo es facil, ademas cables de cargas son solo uno , el de comun suelen ser 2 por lo menos, pero igual, con el portalamparas se identifican fehacientemetne .

cables del ventilador:
imaginen que tienen una caja negra , con 2 cargas en serie y en el punto medio un cable (comun) .
y tienen un tester.
ademas una de las cargas la pueden desconectar (enroscan y desenroscan una lamparita en uno de los portalamparas.
y si no tienen tester tienen ahi 220v .
comun y lampara prende la lampara 
comun y motor arranca motor
lampara y motor ........que pasa?
no hay mas combinaciones


listo.
si con eso no lo sacas llama a un electricista, que lo tendrias que haber llamado antes, espero que el tablero no te lo hagas tu .

no hacen falta fotos ni colores ni nada para eso, solo estar tranquilos y saber .
si metes mano de porfiado en cosas que no sabes , no hay ayuda que valga.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Abr 11, 2009)

Bueno gente primero en principal les queria agradecer por toda la ayuda que me an dado. El tema fue el siguiente alguién en una epoca pasada como diría snowboard "¡ este es el ventilador que traia Cristobal Colon !" bueno de seguro algún amigo de cristobal ah cambiado el común de los cables siendo que no era más el gris amarillo sino que era el cable gris en medio de los dos (no se para que lo hizo pero bueno...)  despues de romperme la cabeza me decidí a abrir la tapa que había en el motor y me di cuenta de este ingerto. Asíque bueno y en la parte del regulador lo hice como dijo  rash que en otro ventilador era lo mismo pero estaba todo bien polarizado ! asique bueno les agradezco de corazón por toda la ayuda prestada


----------



## snowboard (Abr 11, 2009)

Felicitaciones!, creo que todos prendimos un poco mas sobre ventiladores.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 11, 2009)

asi que era cosa de identificar el comun.................mira vos.....................quien lo hubiera imaginado !


----------



## Lparrenio (Sep 29, 2013)

He instalado un ventilador de techo el el salón de mi casa. Es punto de luz donde lo he instalado tiene dos interruptores conmutados. Si le doy a cualquiera de ellos el ventilador va a la máxima potencia.
Viene también con un potenciometro de la marca ORBEGOZO, del potenciometro aparentemente solo se puede conectar un cable. Mi pregunta es: a que cable de uno de los interruptores conmutados tengo que conectar el cable para que funcione¿....?
Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2013)

El ventilador debe tener como mínimo 3 cables.

1 Es el común a luz y motor
2 Es el que alimenta el motor
3 Es el que alimenta la luz

El dimer debe ir en serie con la alimentación del motor y debe tener 2 terminales de conexción


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2013)

Para probar *que cable tenés que desconectar* para interconectar ahí el ORBEGOZO sin romper nada , te conviene reemplazar el potenciómetro por una lámpara halógena de 100Watts.

Si la lámpara brilla al máximo , ahí sería un cortocircuito. 

Si no brilla nada , no andaría. 

Si brilla un poco y el ventilador anda despacio , en esos puntos que conectaste la lámpara debes conectar tu ORBEGOZO  

Saludos !


----------



## bullit (Sep 20, 2016)

Para todo el foro mi humilde aporte, adjunto archivo DIAGRAMA DE CONEXIÓN DE VENTILADOR DE TECHO CON LUZ.
Espero que les sirva, 
Saludos


----------



## anzoni (Sep 13, 2022)

Hola tengo un ventilador de techo con lámpara de los de encendido individual de cadena,el tema es que el interruptor de cadena de la luz se rompió y conecté directo los cables rojos que tenían intercalado el interruptor y ahora no puedo encender el ventilador sin la luz encendida porque si no conmutó la llave de luz de pared no le llega corriente.Algun diagrama de conexión para que pueda encender ventilador sin la luz de la lámpara? Gracias.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)

Con esto:






						¿Para qué sirve un mando universal para ventilador de techo?
					

Conoce qué es un mando universal para ventilador de techo. Es uno de los miles de productos que te ofrece LEROY MERLIN para dar vida a tus ideas. ¡Entra ya!




					www.leroymerlin.es


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> Algun diagrama de conexión para que pueda encender ventilador sin la luz de la lámpara?


Eso dependerá de tu instalación y de lo que has unido y dejado de unir...

Reparar/comprar la llave original no está en las posibilidades?


----------



## anzoni (Sep 13, 2022)

Hola,si,estoy buscando a ver si encuentro un interruptor de cadena que le valga.Gracias.
Buena idea también lo de instalarle un control remoto,gracias.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 13, 2022)

anzoni dijo:


> Hola tengo un ventilador de techo con lámpara de los de encendido individual de cadena,el tema es que el interruptor de cadena de la luz se rompió y conecté directo los cables rojos que tenían intercalado el interruptor y ahora no puedo encender el ventilador sin la luz encendida porque si no conmutó la llave de luz de pared no le llega corriente.Algun diagrama de conexión para que pueda encender ventilador sin la luz de la lámpara? Gracias.


Reunir estos elemento
1- Bastidor para interruptor de  1 luminaria y controlador de ventilador de techo asociado
2- Cinta Pasacable  de 5 a 10 metros de longitud
3- Cable unifilar de 1,5 mm2 de diámetro  x 5 a 10 metros de longitud. Cinta aisladora alicate, etc.

Proceder :
4- Tener ganas de hacerlo
5- Saber  que es lo que hay que hacer
6- Hacerlo. ( pasar un cable de neutro para la luminaria)
7- Festejar si funciona, sino triste.    👇


----------



## anzoni (Sep 17, 2022)

Gracias a todos,al final encontré un interruptor igual por seis pavos.


----------

